# Thanksgiving at The Point at Poipu



## NiteMaire (Nov 24, 2022)

We decided to spend Thanksgiving at The Point at Poipu.  I’ll be submitting a review, but wanted to highlight a few things from this week.

It’s been very windy most days, but, overall, the weather has been great.  It’s rained a few nights, but today is the only day it rained during daytime.  The resort staff has been great.

We had a hiccup with room type, but the check-in receptionist took care of us, and moved us to a room with a great view.  The pool bar/eatery staff have been excellent as well.

We came here with no itinerary except to take our daughter to the canyon.  We did that on day 3; little to no wind and not many clouds in the sky.  We’ve spent time by the pool and walking the grounds and nearby areas.  We were fortunate enough to see some seals near Shipwreck Beach.

We’ve thoroughly enjoyed our time here and look forward to coming back next year.

Pictures on/near resort property in this post.  Next post will have picture from our trip to the canyon.


----------



## NiteMaire (Nov 24, 2022)

Here are some pictures from our trip to the canyon.


----------



## magmue (Nov 24, 2022)

We arrive on Saturday for a week!

Our first time there, and DH wants to know what kind of coffeemaker? He wants to bring the right kind of filters.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 24, 2022)

magmue said:


> We arrive on Saturday for a week!
> 
> Our first time there, and DH wants to know what kind of coffeemaker? He wants to bring the right kind of filters.


The coffee makers are flat basket "Mr. Coffee" style.


----------



## slip (Nov 24, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> We decided to spend Thanksgiving at The Point at Poipu.  I’ll be submitting a review, but wanted to highlight a few things from this week.
> 
> It’s been very windy most days, but, overall, the weather has been great.  It’s rained a few nights, but today is the only day it rained during daytime.  The resort staff has been great.
> 
> ...



Awesome pictures. Looked like a great day at the canyon too.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 25, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> We decided to spend Thanksgiving at The Point at Poipu.  I’ll be submitting a review, but wanted to highlight a few things from this week.
> 
> It’s been very windy most days, but, overall, the weather has been great.  It’s rained a few nights, but today is the only day it rained during daytime.  The resort staff has been great.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing all of your awesome current photos of the resort and the area. Outstanding.


----------



## artringwald (Dec 1, 2022)

Have you seen any remodeling construction that's underway? I'm not sure what schedule they're on.

As you're strolling around the grounds, here's some tips.

1) If you walk past the beacon until you get to the corner of the fence for the adjacent property, you can see a sea arch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2) There's a small blowhole on a lava plateau on the east side of the beacon. The waves have to be just right to see it.





3) If you haven't seen them yet, there's nearly always turtles in the cove near where the path from the pool goes down to the ocean.





If you're interested in more pictures, here's some I've collected over the years.
https://artringwald.smugmug.com/Travel/The-Point-at-Poipu/ 

Aloha, and enjoy your vacation!


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 2, 2022)

Artringwald, thanks for sharing those amazing photos. Hawaii is such a beautiful state. I also, liked how your photos showed the room numbers of your actual stay at the resort.


----------



## NiteMaire (Dec 2, 2022)

artringwald said:


> Have you seen any remodeling construction that's underway? I'm not sure what schedule they're on.


No, but I ran into a VP in the pool area, and he mentioned it's coming (both inside and outside).


----------



## elleryjean (Wednesday at 1:18 AM)

NiteMaire said:


> No, but I ran into a VP in the pool area, and he mentioned it's coming (both inside and outside).


Is there going to be an assessment for the remodeling at PP?


----------



## artringwald (Wednesday at 5:20 AM)

elleryjean said:


> Is there going to be an assessment for the remodeling at PP?


There will not be a special assessment. They had already set aside enough in the reserves for the remodeling and were about to start in 2020 when COVID shut everything down. There's also some exterior work needed because of a contractor's construction defects while repairing the water intrusion problem that caused the last special assessment over 10 years ago. The lawsuit has been settled, so work can begin now. Here's what they said in our HOA billing statement for 2023:

_These projects will be funded primarily by the association. However, as part of Hilton Grand Vacations’ commitment to the Poipu resort and the property’s Owners, HGV has agreed to contribute $5 million to the association to assist with these project costs._


----------

